# Looking for club in South Georgia



## RReynolds74 (Oct 7, 2011)

I am interested in join a club in South GA, Lowndes, Brooks, Tift, Colquitt or Cook Counties.  I am a very ethical hunter.  Please pm.  Looking to hear from you.  Thanks


----------



## Unicoidawg (Oct 7, 2011)

Moved to the proper forum. Good luck


----------



## bandit819 (Oct 7, 2011)

PM sent. 550 acre club Dooly County. Contact Robbie 321-231-4354


----------



## joedublin (Oct 7, 2011)

Anyone interested in just turkey hunting...we are overrun with turkeys and may decide to let a couple ( just 2 people ) turkey hunt on the land next season!


----------



## john.lee (Oct 23, 2011)

Turkey hunt where?


----------



## gobblingghost (Oct 26, 2011)

joedublin said:


> Anyone interested in just turkey hunting...we are overrun with turkeys and may decide to let a couple ( just 2 people ) turkey hunt on the land next season!



Where are we talking about?????


----------

